# First Wedding



## Steve56 (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi experts,

I'm due to photograph my first wedding on Saturday.  This will be my first paid photography job.  There isn't much pressure as the couple just want shots to remember the day by.  (Nothing specific or fancy).  They can't afford a professional so I'm prepared to do it to gain the experience.  The couple are good enough to cover my expenses for the day.

I'll be using the following equipment.

Canon 1000D
Canon 50mm Prime
Standard 18-55mm (Group Shots mainly)
Canon 100mm Macro (Portraits)
Sigma 70-300 Zoom (Was thinking of shots during the ceremony where I can't get close)
Tripod
Remote Shutter Release
32g SD Card

It's not a Church Wedding as it's held in a Hotel.  

I'm just wondering if anyone has tips or suggestions when photographing on the day?

Advice is appreciated.


----------



## gsgary (Jun 12, 2012)

70-300 will be no where near fast enough even at iso3200 to shoot the ceremony


----------



## Stradawhovious (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jun 12, 2012)

Rent a 70-200 2.8 and a 24-70 2.8. The couple is covering your expenses, this is a critical expense they must pay. There's a reason most wedding photographers use those lenses, don't find out why the hard way (grainy, crappy wedding pictures). 

How fast is your prime?
Where's your on camera/off camera flash?
Where's your backup body if your main body fails?
Where's your backup memory cards if your memory card fails?

All things necessary to have when shooting the most important day of someone's life.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 12, 2012)

No guts no glory!


May the light be with you!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 12, 2012)

Is flash allowed? Do you have a flash (Popup flash won't cut it!) ? If not, you are going to need a fast lens, and a body that can provide good High ISO capability. According to what I can find, your body maxes out at 1600 ISO.


----------



## Rwsphotos (Jun 12, 2012)

Rotanimod said:


> Rent a 70-200 2.8 and a 24-70 2.8. The couple is covering your expenses, this is a critical expense they must pay. There's a reason most wedding photographers use those lenses, don't find out why the hard way (grainy, crappy wedding pictures).
> 
> How fast is your prime?
> Where's your on camera/off camera flash?
> ...




Always have backups doing wedding photography mechanical faliures can and do happen at the worst times I have seen it as a second happen to the main photographer.  Clean backgrounds for the formals and attention to details are highly Important too.  What about extra Batteries? And making sure every thing is charged?  Rent an off camera flash if you don't have one not only is the pop up not going to cut it but is a no no with undesirable results.


----------



## kgcphoto (Jun 12, 2012)

whew - no guts no glory lol - faster lenses are a must as others have already said - backup is a must as others have already said - 2 additional cards (total of 3) just in case - flash as others have already said - a long standing and deeply personal relationship with the couple...just in case one of a million things goes wrong and things go badly - remember, it's not like they can do all this again if you don't get the pictures they want...learn learn learn, shoot at least 10 weddings as a 2nd before you take on your 1st as primary!  I am scheduled to do my 1st wedding as the primary in 2 weeks, but luckily I have a mentor and have worked as a pro for 2 years before doing this....still not 100% confident that I am ready....


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jun 12, 2012)

Have fun, and enjoy being the centre of attention if anything should go wrong, don't over think what you are doing.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 12, 2012)

imagemaker46 said:


> Have fun, and *enjoy being the centre of attention if anything should go wrong*, don't over think what you are doing.


----------



## rexbobcat (Jun 13, 2012)

They all want nothing special until you give them nothing special and then they take all of your money in Judge Judy's court anyways because you didn't have a contract. 

Yaaaaayyyyyyyy11!!11!1!1!1!!!!1

Jbxsjxhfiensuwizncbfuaixhvdehqownkdihegqsjx3374492

Oh, I almost forgot, good luck


----------



## gsgary (Jun 13, 2012)

Stradawhovious said:


>



I hate popcorn got any real ale ? i believe there are lots of micro breweries in the US now


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Jun 13, 2012)

If they didn't want something special, they would give their cousin, or grandma a camera and get photos for free. Don't kid yourself. You are going to have a rough time with your equipment as others have stated, lighting is going to be your enemy here. 

I would recommend renting some gear

2 bodies so that you can have a short lens and a long lens ready at all times (also in case one body breaks )

Use many smaller cards, not 1 large card in case the card takes a dump on you. (format the cards in the camera body before using )

A flash would be great, but learning to use flash well can take some time, so you may be better off having a wide fast prime (35mm f/1.4 prime on a crop body) and also a longer prime something 85mm-135mm f/1.8 or f/2 on cropped body for the ceremony shots. (this really depends on the venue and ability to zoom with your feet) I would avoid the Macro lens because it will probably chase focus. It may provide too many details when used for portrait shots too. You don't want the bride to look like an old catcher's mitt. It would be good to have for documentary shots before and after the ceremony.

The longer primes would also double as your portrait lenses and then you could use your kit lens for the group shots where you need something wider. (people are pretty static on these shots unless you get creative so the slow lens won't be as much of a problem )

Just my opinion. There is not perfect answer though on a budget and limited skills. You are kinda up sh*t creek without a paddle.


----------



## bunny99123 (Jun 13, 2012)

Good luck! I am shooting my first next month.  Mine is family, though.  My cousin can not afford a photographer, and they know I don't do weddings and have verbally! informed them of my lack of certain equipment.  I do have a cousin who will be working with me shooting with P&S.  Extra memory cards and batteries is a must!  I just did a volunteer shot for a church for their website, and I used two batteries.  If you shoot in RAW or use the flash, the batteries go down very quickly.


----------



## Steve56 (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks for the advice everyone.

Unfortunately, I'm now more nervous than before.  I do have an Flash gun but it's only a cheap version.  As people have said it is better than relying on the pop-up,  I've got spare rechargable batteries.  I don't have a spare memory card though.  So fingers crossed.

I'm not tempted to rent any lenses.  I've spoken with the family and they are aware I am by no means professional and that this is merely for practice.  So I can't see them taking me to court.  (fingers crossed)

Surely it is possible to take adequate photos with what I've got?


----------



## sm4him (Jun 13, 2012)

Steve56 said:


> Thanks for the advice everyone.
> 
> Unfortunately, I'm now more nervous than before.  I do have an Flash gun but it's only a cheap version.  As people have said it is better than relying on the pop-up,  I've got spare rechargable batteries.  I don't have a spare memory card though.  So fingers crossed.
> 
> ...



I've never shot a wedding; not as a primary, or a second shooter. I really never intend to do so, and the sheer thought makes me want to break out in hives. Basically, I don't want to shoot weddings for a reason you've alluded to:

"Surely it is possible to take adequate photos with what I've got?"

Yes. Yes, it IS possible. Well within the realm of possibility, even.
BUT--it is also possible that something will go wrong, and because of your equipment limitations and lack of experience, the couple will end up with completely INadequate photos of a day that they can never, ever get a retake on.  Screw up an engagement shoot? Do it over. Horribly underexpose photos on a portrait session because you have no flash? Try again.

But you cannot just get a "do over" on a wedding--the couple have just this ONE shot at worthwhile photos. And it takes just ONE thing going wrong, with your ONE camera, to blow it for them.

I understand the whole "they can't afford a pro, and they don't really want anything specific or fancy" thing. And I wish you all the best, I really do.

But for me?? NO WAY would I take the risk of being the one responsible for a couple's recorded memories of their wedding day with that little experience and equipment. I couldn't handle the pressure!!


----------



## jowensphoto (Jun 13, 2012)

I did my "first wedding" with the same camera and the same lenses, minus the 50mm. I was the only one there taking photos, really, but the bridal party had not "hired" me. They couldn't afford a photographer and I just happened to bring my camera.

A few decent shots outside, couple from the reception. The ceremony shots are hoooooorrible.


----------



## texkam (Jun 13, 2012)

Explain that grain and blur are part of the deal. : )


----------



## gsgary (Jun 13, 2012)

get another card they are very cheap


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 13, 2012)

Knowing what I know now, I really think I can rock a wedding with rebels and a couple of nice lenses plus flash.


----------



## Steve56 (Jun 13, 2012)

jowensphoto said:


> I did my "first wedding" with the same camera and the same lenses, minus the 50mm. I was the only one there taking photos, really, but the bridal party had not "hired" me. They couldn't afford a photographer and I just happened to bring my camera.
> 
> A few decent shots outside, couple from the reception. The ceremony shots are hoooooorrible.



Thanks for this.  I'm glad that someone else has tried it with the same equipment.

I'll do my best with what I've got.  Ultimately, they get what they pay for an £50 isn't going to get professional quality photos.  If I could guarantee that then I'd charge them £300 as what Student Photographers were charging.

We've got nothing down in writing as two parties so they can't complain.  

I understand what people are saying that it is their special day and that I can't re-do it.  But this is the chance the couple have taken by going down this road.  

Thanks for the advice and I'll be sure to post my results on here.


----------



## pixmedic (Jun 13, 2012)

While that can be true, i would definitely refrain from using the words "you get what you pay for" to the wedding party. 

I have heard a few photographers say that if you cant do a proper job, then you should decline it, be it from a lack of equipment or experience.

 I dont fault you for giving it a go, but take your time with the shots,  make sure everything's in order with the background and poses, and do the absolute best job you can with the equipment you have.

Everyone has to start somewhere. just keep it in the back of your mind that no matter how cheap you are doing the job, they still only get one shot at this wedding so dont rush anything.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Jun 13, 2012)

definatly run out and get an extra card. they are so cheap its not an excuse to miss shots because you ran out of room. also gives you the ability to switch cards midway thru in case one of the cards fails. and cards do fail. ive gone out shooting with a buddy all day long and had him come back to a bad card and end up with nothing..    you also have nothing in writing wich i would imagine is a lot worse way or covering yoru ass. i'd at least write up a contract to cover your ass.


----------



## Mike_E (Jun 13, 2012)

Mo-No-Pod.

Really.

If you can't get a good one (I may start sounding like a broken record soon) get a cheap tripod with a center post and ball bungee the legs together.  Camera shake is going to kill you.

Find a video on correct camera holding technique and _Practice_ it.

Hotel halls are glorified caves!  You would need to bring in a portable star unless you get some flash/strobes.  If you have no experience with flash/strobes beg, borrow or buy/rent as strong a video camera flood light as you can find.  You'll need to do a custom white balance.

You also need a contract.

Let me say that again, You also NEED a contract.  Get a boiler plate one from the net and make sure it limits your liability (write it in before you print it if you need to).  There are other clauses that are helpful -model release so that you can use the photos in your portfolio and as advertising, exclusive photographer clause so that if somebody gets in your way you have the right of way and if somebody starts trying to sell prints or whatever they won't have the rights to do so- but make sure you have at least the limit of liability.  Tell them that you are trying to be as professional as you can and want to do this right.

You do need a backup.  Even if it's a P&S in your pocket, carry a backup.

Good luck.


----------



## gsgary (Jun 13, 2012)

If i was free i would come and give you a hand and lend you some lenses, from what i remember your not far from me


----------



## kric2schaam626 (Jun 13, 2012)

May I just be the one to say what everyone is thinking but hasn't said: what you're doing is dangerous and ballsy. We have all been in the same spot, but look back on it and cringe. I, for one, would opt out if I don't have the experience or the equipment. But hey, all the power to you - literally!


----------



## Steve56 (Jun 13, 2012)

kric2schaam626 said:


> May I just be the one to say what everyone is thinking but hasn't said: what you're doing is dangerous and ballsy. We have all been in the same spot, but look back on it and cringe. I, for one, would opt out if I don't have the experience or the equipment. But hey, all the power to you - literally!



I'm not going to try and look at it as a "job" as I may have made it out to be in the thread title.  

I'm going to go there and have fun with the equipment I've got.  Although I shall be paid expenses this is literally just petrol money.  This isn't for the exclusive use of my photos or an end product such as an album.  

I understand that I don't have the proper equipment for the wedding which is why I'm using this as a trial to see how I get on with it and if it's an area of photography I wish to pursue.  

That may seem insensitive considering it's a persons only wedding (fingers crossed) but I have sat down with the couple and made them aware of my limitations as an amateur (if that) and they are happy for me to continue.  I was reluctant to accept payment as I explained that I can't guarantee professional quality photos but they were insistent on giving something for my trouble.  Which is why I just asked to cover my petrol costs.


----------



## gsgary (Jun 13, 2012)

At the ceremony, 50mmF1.8 @ F2.8 if possible iso3200 or higher if it will go, spot meter their skin minimum speed 1/80, don't worry about noise because we can turn them B+W and arrange to get as close as possible


----------



## pixmedic (Jun 13, 2012)

I think everyone wants to have fun with what they do. Maybe its easier when photography is a hobby and not a job..i dont know, i treat sick and injured people for a living and i love even the middle of the night yank me out of bed calls.

 That being said, i think you can have fun doing this and still maintain a serious mindset about it. 

Its ok to goof off for yourself, but for someone else take things serious and you will do fine. 

If you are unsure about any posing you think you need to do, dont hesitate to ask the subject their opinion. They might have their own ideas of what they would like to see shot.


----------



## gsgary (Jun 13, 2012)

Another tip, get pissed the night before and you will be more worried about your hangover than the shoot


----------



## Carny (Jun 13, 2012)

As long as you have emphasized to them that you don't have all the equipment that you need and the final product will reflect that, then go for it.  They may regret it later, but that is their decision not yours.  It's better they have SOME photos than none.  

I would download a contract or write up a simple one and make sure to write in that there are no charges for the photos, that they are only paying for travel expenses.  It's hard to be held liable for something you did for free.

Good luck!

Let us know how they turn out.


----------



## PicMaker (Jun 13, 2012)

I thought at first that this was a wind up, but if it isn't no worries.

It is possible to get away with all your photo's if you can use the flash for pretty much everything inside. Being a hotel I can't see a restriction to using flash unlike some Churches. If you can't use it for the ceremony then you really need to use your fast prime, but you are still slightly restricted if your camera maxes out at 1600 ISO. 

Outside things will be much more easy because of the light.

You do however need a couple, not one, extra memory cards. If your present card fails you will have nothing and there is NO excuse for that!


----------



## kric2schaam626 (Jun 14, 2012)

Steve56 said:


> kric2schaam626 said:
> 
> 
> > May I just be the one to say what everyone is thinking but hasn't said: what you're doing is dangerous and ballsy. We have all been in the same spot, but look back on it and cringe. I, for one, would opt out if I don't have the experience or the equipment. But hey, all the power to you - literally!
> ...



The only reason I say that though is because the EXACT same thing happened to me and though I insisted on it being free, and they gave me money anyway, they were not happy once they got their photos. But I had told them and told them again that I was not professional. I guess I just don't want it to happen to someone else. They WERE friends of mine, but I haven't spoken to them since, and that was three years ago. 

Hats off to you.


----------



## PicMaker (Jun 14, 2012)

Agree with the above post. Even if you charge nothing, the couple will still have expectations. That is how things are, and if you make a mess of it no matter how many times you have told them this could happen, your name will be dirt all over town. So no chance of pursuing this in the future I can assure you of that.


----------



## Mot (Jun 14, 2012)

Having very recently shot an event very similar to a wedding in terms of lighting situations (Village Jubilee Celebrations) I thought I might add some thoughts!

Fortunately I had a pick from quite a vast array of cameras available for me to borrow. You could probably guess that I got a full-frame body (5D) and a back-up (20D) as well as a 24-70 and 70-200. I also thought that fast lenses were advisable; there was a 'night-do' in the Village Hall so to maintain a candid feel I used my own 50mm 1.4 and borrowed an 85mm 1.8. While fairly competent with flash it's not the style I wanted.

I am hugely relieved that I chose this set-up, however, there are two details that saved me during the day of 7+ hours of shooting. Those things are extra batteries and extra memory cards. There is no way that one battery would have lasted the day; I charged the three batteries I had the night before yet the battery in the 5D started displaying the low battery symbol just an hour in. What would I have done without those extra batteries?

My memory cards also wouldn't have taken the whole day's shooting so either get more cards or back them up (twice) on a computer. I ended up with just under 800 images, a significant proportion of them repetitons of running races and other games.

It was a fun experiece and I'm glad I did it. It was done purely voluntarily but I am allowed to make myself some pocket money selling discs and prints. As long as you're not feeling the pressure you'll have a great time, hopefully you're a good 'people-person' as you'll probably be dealing with large groups of people doing the formals. 




Have fun!


----------



## greybeard (Jun 17, 2012)

I've done like 10 weddings over the years and I've done everything from having a complete album printed with extra shots and books to just giving them a roll of film and having them have it developed them selves.  Get your self a good flash and learn how to use it.  You can't depend on available light.  I use a flash bracket that keeps the flash about 12 inches directly over the lens weather the camera is in horizontal or vertical position.  This minimizes dark shadows and eliminates red eye.  Most people don't want you to use a flash during the ceremony so I use a tripod and get a couple of time exposures with the bride and groom at the alter.  Make sure you get that kiss.  Once I was using a Mamiya C330 and the shutter release locked up right at that moment.  &*%$.  I was able to re-stage it.  You have to be able to move quickly and give clear concise directions to people who have often had a little too much to drink.  lol....Have a back up battery, lenses, camera body.  If it can go wrong, it probably will so prepare for it.


----------



## SCraig (Jun 17, 2012)

Steve56 said:


> ... We've got nothing down in writing as two parties so they can't complain.


To the contrary, if there is nothing in writing then they can say anything that they want to.  They can say that they thought they were hiring an experienced, professional photography and it will be their word against yours.  I strongly, STRONGLY, recommend that you put everything in writing and have all parties involved sign it and receive copies.  That is the ONLY way you have to protect yourself if they decided that your efforts were not up to their expectations.


----------



## bunny99123 (Jun 18, 2012)

I believe it is.  I have the same type of equipment as you, and I produce good quality photos.  I am no Pro, but I have had some very good shoots.  As someone pointed out tell the couple to pause at each important moment.  I use PS to help make up for exposure problems if I have any.  Take several shots of the same pose.  If your lens is limited, have the person in charge of wedding, but boxes with photographer on them on the edge of the pews or the seat next to the isle in several spots, this allows you to be close enough to shoot, but not in the way of the ceremony.  Be creative when taking shots, I always begin by showing pics of poses and that loses people up and they start coming up with some poses they want, and I come up with ideas before and even during the sessions. Do the traditional  and  nontraditional shots, give them a mixture.  This also depends upon the couple. Just enjoy your shoot If you have talked with the couple, then they realize what you can do, but you will be suprised that you will do much better than you think.  If you have a labtop, upload your card, and also burn them to a rewriteable disk (have back up), and clear your card.  That is what I am going to do. Make a list of poses, and add more as you go to give you an idea where to start.  Then check off as you go. Sometimes you do have to be a little firm about shots, becasue there is usually one person who claims, "I don't do pics" in each wedding party or wants to wear there hat or take their jacket off when everyone has theirs' on, etc.  Use to work for a wedding business, years ago.  That is why I only do them for family...just not my thing, but other's are excellent at it! Good luck!


----------



## gsgary (Jun 18, 2012)

SCraig said:
			
		

> To the contrary, if there is nothing in writing then they can say anything that they want to.  They can say that they thought they were hiring an experienced, professional photography and it will be their word against yours.  I strongly, STRONGLY, recommend that you put everything in writing and have all parties involved sign it and receive copies.  That is the ONLY way you have to protect yourself if they decided that your efforts were not up to their expectations.



This is the UK, the sue culture has not caught hold here yet


----------



## Steve56 (Jun 18, 2012)

Well I have done the wedding which was on Saturday.

I'll hold my hands up and say that was very difficult with the equipment I have got.  I've got a lot of shots to go through so I won't be posting examples just yet.  The family were very understanding of my capabilities and I was reassured on several occasions that they will be happy with whatever.  Taking the advice from earlier posts I have also got e-mails to confirm that I am no professional, to which they understood and replied.  

By the end of the evening I was made to feel very welcome and felt like a friend of the family.  I was even asked for my business card.  But I don't have one and don't intend to have one anytime soon.  

The thing I found most difficult was getting into the right positions.  For example, I didn't want to go to the front of the congregation during the ceremony due to fear of it being viewed as a distraction.  My camera isn't the most silent when photographing either.  So I was very self-aware of the noise I was making.  So I set up at the back and got photos of the bride walking down the aisle as she passed me and then a central shot whilst the Bride and Groom were exchanging vows.

I now realise I need to shadow a Professional Wedding Photographer to gain valuable experience.  But as they say nothing ventured nothing gained.  It was a lot of fun and I certain the family have appreciated my efforts.

Thank you for everyone advice, much appreciated.


----------



## bunny99123 (Jun 18, 2012)

Yeah! I am sure you have some good shots! Every ounce of experience is a positive gain and learning opportunity


----------



## jonmphotography (Jun 18, 2012)

my best advice for you is to study creative shots from photographers you love. study study study. I assume you know how to use your camera. Even though the wedding couple didnt ask for something fancy you should do your best to surpass their expectations. A great photographer to look at for poses and couple interaction is Jose Villa. Go to his blog you can see some great and achievable shots if you study them well. ive studied all kinds of great photographers, one good way is to search google for top 10 wedding photographers. The hotel setting will make things difficult as well, so try to focus on the expressions of the couple, and make your aperture as large as possible to blur out the boring scene. Try to predict when someone will show some emotion, (when someone new enters the room, the bride is often excited, toasts are great, speeches, vows, etc.) look for reactions and photograph those, people love a good candid shot. There so much more I can tell you but that is a good start along with the advice i have read. Good luck, and dont miss the kiss.

Napa Wedding Photographer
Jon M Photography


----------



## bogeyguy (Jun 18, 2012)

Practice, your charging them for practice?


----------



## manaheim (Jun 18, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing them.


----------



## Steve56 (Jun 19, 2012)

bogeyguy said:


> Practice, your charging them for practice?



No!!

That was my point about the whole event (and this thread).  Because I viewed it as a practice session (and that I'm nowhere near Professional) I didn't want to take any money from the couple.  However, because they were insistent on giving me at least something for my time and effort (I was with them at least 8 hours) then they were prepared to cover my expenses. (Which was money for petrol as it was a 20 min drive from where I live).


----------



## manaheim (Jun 19, 2012)

20 minutes?  Lol

I seem to recall that you're a UK guy.  It takes a lot of us US people 20 minutes to get to our next door neighbors house. 

Don't let the wedding-nooby-naysayers rattle you too much.  There is a lot of wisdom in what they say, but they are a bit more alarmist and forceful about it than I think is warranted.

There definitely is a better/more cautious/prudent route to getting yourself into your first solo wedding shoot, but the fact is that some people really need people like you to come shoot pictures at their wedding... They haven't the funds, or perhaps even the level of concern, or both... that other folks have.  Many people wind up in your shoes and survive with grateful couples in their wake.  

Honestly, of the probably 200 people I've seen like you on these forums in almost 10 years, I'd say that as much as 95% of them worked out with everyone fine and happy.

Sure the remaining 5% were as about as bad of a disaster as you can possibly imagine, but they don't build boats to decorate the harbor, now do they?


----------



## pixmedic (Jun 19, 2012)

damn. i WISH i still only had to drive 20 minutes to work. I have at least a 50 minute drive to work if im stationed in orlando that day, about the same if im in Sanford, and about 1 hour 20 minutes if i get sent out to the Kissimmee station. oh well. Its a job. eventually I might move closer in. We do seem to get a lot of threads starting with "new photographer taking on wedding for first time."  do any of them come back and post about their experience with it, for better or for worse, so to speak?


----------



## rballard1076 (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm just going to offer up my two cents.

Always remember, that it is not only about the equipment.  Do YOU feel comfortable, and ready for the shoot?  How much practice have you had with photography, and do you know your equipment inside and out?  I think these things will improve your results ten-fold. 

HOWEVER,

I would like to say, know the limitations of your equipment as well.  Your gear will not perform the way you'll need it to indoors.  And a flash will be more or less a bandaid fix for the images.  A lot of PP will be required to bring the images up to where you'll want them to be.

Don't be discouraged though.  Just get it in writing whatever you do that both parties fully understand the circumstance.  Anytime money is involved I would do this, just to be on the safe side.  Afterall, if they aren't paying another photographer, other than you, than _you_ are the photographer.  Just remember to breath, be prepared, read up on tips and above all, make the client feel like they are the king and queen for the night.  Keep the client happy, and even if the photos aren't museum quality, they could recommend you later on.

Good Luck!


----------



## Raian-san (Jul 5, 2012)

How did it go? ^.^


----------

